# Possibly purchasing bx1500



## Aufdy (Mar 24, 2015)

The local Kubota dealer has one that has a loader and 54" deck on it and I was wondering what a reasonable price would be for it. It only has 130 hours on it. The deck was used very little and the loader is in decent shape because it was only used to move snow.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's a view of the stats from http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/list.aspx?manu=KUBOTA&mdltxt=BX1500

There's one for about $10,000 though it does have a bit more with it but they look to go for about $9,000 I'd say. How much are they asking?


----------

